# Gulf conditions for kayak fishing?



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Launched in the gulf for the first time last weekend with flat conditions, piece of cake. My question is what do you guys consider to rough? I understand this can vary from person to person. What conditions are you guys looking for as far as wind and swell? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If you look at the surf before launching and it looks scary...it's probably a good idea to switch gears and go inshore fishing. Everybody has a different definition of "scary", so just be smart.

If it's a 10mph wind forecast or greater, I avoid the gulf.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

just remember the hardest part is getting past the waves on the shore!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

my new moto goes along with what yakaveli said , anything above 10mph no ty


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

New2ThaSport said:


> my new moto goes along with what yakaveli said , anything above 10mph no ty


LOL, that's after lessoned learned isn't it oke: Sorry, couldn't resist! Looks like a rough weekend ahead!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Try this site for a 'good read' on the swells/waves and wind. Note that with a North wind of 15mph it's FLAT on the beach but ass pain getting back in.

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/destin-florida

Also watch for winds to pick up and remain high from the South with a flat launch at 0530 it can be 3' at 1400 that afternoon...

This is just about the limit of 'scary' for me launching - 






Safety - and start little - build up to those 2-3' swells.

Enjoy,
Stressless


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't seem like you get to much time on the water if yiu don't got if the wind is over 10. Last weekend was 10mph north wind and I covered about 6 miles all together with not much of a problem.


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info and input. This is what I was look for, multiple opinions.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

little different when you're on the water for 13hours peddling over 14miles lol


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is the near shore wave & wind forecast outside Pensacola pass for the week ahead.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I like that little chart. Where do you access that from?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

When there are white caps half a mile off the beach I try to stay out. But it's not that bad.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

If it's big enough to surf I stay inshore or go surfing.
If it is forecasted for north winds of 25 knots or more I usually stay inshore. Winds 20 or under out of the north are still manageable but I make sure I stay within a half mile of shore and then tack back in. 

When I first started mixing sailing and fishing on my Hobie I will limit that to 15 knot winds, anything more and the kayak gets a little squirrelly trying to tack back in since it is missing a centerboard.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought about trying the Gulf tomorrow, but SwellInfo says anywhere from 17-22 out of the north. 
For me its one of those things where I can drive all the way to the beach and call it off if it looks too rough. There's a good chance I'll have to do the same tomorrow but we'll just have to see.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Those interested in the origin of the reefcast I posted above can go here: http://fish-here.com. 
Sign in for free, select a reefcast or wave cast for the area of the GOM of interest and a one week chart will be generated. The chart will update daily as you move forward into the week. I have found them to be reasonably accurate. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

I always look at the flags when driving out when there is a strong north wind, the ones at the Grand Marlin, the one by the police station and the ones at Peg Legs and Margaritaville. If they are straight out facing south, SE, or SW and not showing any signs of drooping I don't go out or stay within a half mile. 

I also check the forecast at NOAA and swellinfo, if they say winds are only 10 but will be getting stronger during the day to 20 or more I stay within a a few thousand feet of shore. You are still going to catch the same fish between a half mile to one mile, the only fish you are going to miss out on are the ones on the reefs two miles out.


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I really wanted to get offshore tomorrow but I think I'm gonna stay inshore.


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

Going into the surf can be difficult but keep the bow pointed into the waves and you'll be fine. It's coming back onto the beach that usually presents the most problem. My only advise is to not try to paddle your kayak once your actually surfing a wave, just dip your paddle on the appropriate side of the kayak and hold it on the water as you head toward shore then jump out when your shallow enough to have some level of control over your yak on the gulf side of the boat...never the beach side or the waves will mow your yak right over you and anyone unlucky enough to be close. Use your good common sense and you'll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I went out a bit far last weekend and paid the price when it took an hour and a half to get back in against that north wind. I was pretty close to flagging down one of the cobia boats and asking for a ride back to shore lol.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a portion of the info from the link I sent - no painful login like Reefcast (which I really like for offshore fishing) but for yak fishing and specific to the surf at the beach for launch and recovery - this is the bomb. You can click many icons from Gulf Shores < - > Pompano Beach. Note the Wind direction and Swell direction, height and period lower left middle. 

Cheers - hope this helps some folks.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Before and after*

I would also add that u need to watch the forecast well ahead of launch time and afterward also and consider it is a educated guess not a contract. If there are white caps don't go. Even if it's safe it will be too rough to enjoy?


----------



## gagodfrey (Nov 17, 2008)

Ptpainton said:


> I would also add that u need to watch the forecast well ahead of launch time and afterward also and consider it is a educated guess not a contract. If there are white caps don't go. Even if it's safe it will be too rough to enjoy?


He's right. There comes a point where it's not even worth fighting ma' nature.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

sharkeater said:


> Going into the surf can be difficult but keep the bow pointed into the waves and you'll be fine. It's coming back onto the beach that usually presents the most problem. My only advise is to not try to paddle your kayak once your actually surfing a wave, just dip your paddle on the appropriate side of the kayak and hold it on the water as you head toward shore then jump out when your shallow enough to have some level of control over your yak on the gulf side of the boat...never the beach side or the waves will mow your yak right over you and anyone unlucky enough to be close. Use your good common sense and you'll be fine. Good luck!


One good trick for landing is coming in backwards. I only had to do it twice but it was the most controlled I ever felt coming back in with big breaks since the shape of most yaks are better at facing waves than riding waves,.

I launched in 3 foot waves with a wave period of around 10 seconds, coming back in that period between waves sped up to 6 seconds so I pulled out the pedal drive and used my paddle to back up and counter the waves. 

As long as I kept the yak at a 90 degree angle to the breaking wave and then used that momentum to get past the break I never felt like it would have rolled. It's slower than coming in bow first but a lot easier to do for a rookie that has never tried to surf a yak in to the beach.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great LE / OPD for beginning kayakers... 






https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Zq6gLujwBHg#t=21











Keith gets hammered on the way in 





Brandon gets thumped.. in 1' surf... 










Standard low surf owning a surf landing kayaker.... Bail, walk/swim it in.





Enjoy... 

Stressless


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Those Ken Whiting vids are good. I'm curious whether or not most of you guys that pedal use your paddle while launching and landing. It seems like it would help you stay pointed into the wave. Those are some funny vids, but I've been there myself. Been thrown straight over the front of the boat and then slammed by it. Lost my favorite hat...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

My shins hurt after watching the 2nd video.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I go here as well as swell info. I almost think that this one is more accurate in my experience. 

http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/forecasts/latest/six_day


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Zack - Yep I have that one as well for the full three I will also check http://magicseaweed.com/Navarre-Beach-Surf-Report/651/

It has the tides included with Daylight - easy to read. :thumbsup: Take a look at all three, see which one suits you, but most of all trust your gut when you get there... check the surf BEFORE you offload and rig up. Less internal pressure to "Go For It" if you make the call prior to unloading. 

As always if turn your gopro on and if it goes bad you could be the next YouTube sensation!

:shifty: Cheers. Out.
Stressless


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I got a little cocky and got owned. The very first time I said: "this doesn't look too bad" and decided not to bag my reels and take my rods down I rolled and had a yardsale in front of a ton of people who helped me to pick up all of my stuff. I snapped two rods and lost a pair of sunglasses, and had to drop a bunch of swimmers off to get serviced by Ocean Master.

My advice: take the ten minutes beyond the sand bar and prep for each landing. I have never had much issue with the launches.


----------

